# Mods racing in Mathews County!



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

The ballistic modified class is up for another challenge on Mark Smith's speed bowl of a raceway...Saturday February 6th. Port Haywood in Mathews County Virginia. This is the first race of the second half, who is going to step up and challenge the front runners? MASCAR points have Tom Bowman leading Mark Smith by 32 points going into his home event, and Jeff Crabtree trailing Mark by 24 in the overall rankings. In the Magnet car category, Mark has a 4 point lead on Jeff and a 8 point lead over Tom...I predict things are going to change after this race!

MASCAR Modifieds, are 3 ohm motor with ceramic motor magnets and polymer traction magnets.

Everyone is welcome at this MASCAR Modified event, come on out and try our fastest cars on the fastest road course in the East. Full details on the track and directions, see the link below:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/mark.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

The biggest snow storm of the year hit the entire Mid-Atlantic region today, but that didn't stop Mark Smith from hosting the MASCAR race. This morning started out with rain, but just as the qualifier got going, the snow started coming down. Modifieds are the fastest class that we run, and the Terd is our fastest track, with a banked turn that in effect doubles the 15 foot straights. New racer Robby Whiteed was in attendance, but his Storm RTR hasn't shown up yet and he had to leave early for a family function. Bubba Milholen was making his Mod debut, with my back up ThunderCat. Dan Mueller had some trouble in the qualifier as his newly built car went up in smoke. Fortunately, Mark has the parts available to get him back running...and his car got faster and faster as the mains went on. Jeff Crabtree, Ronnie Jamerson and Marks Smith tried to keep Tom Bowman in sight, but Tom carried the day, with a superbly handling Wizzard Storm, which was fast qualifer, round robin winner and A Main winner. 

Full pictorial race report:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/2-6-10.html

Next event is Ronnie Jamerson's BeachJet race on Saturday, Feb 27th, in Gloucester, Virginia:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/ronnies.html


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

To Tom and the other MASCAR guys,
I would like to possibly post a challenge for the title of "The Fastest Road Course" in the East.

Love all you guys and the oustanding race group you have!!!

Sincerely,

Bob Weichbrodt
Rawafx
North Carolina International Speedway (HO of course!)
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Hi Bob...Your track is the fastest in the East, Mark's is the fastest in our group. We'll be down to race at Lewis' Lunacy May 22nd, I hope you'll be there! ...TOM


----------

